# What's your EDC Calculator?



## Wrend (Nov 7, 2011)

Myself, I'm rockin' a TI-89 still. Hardware version 2 with the classic case style which I've upgraded the OS on to AMS 2.09 (date, time, apps screen, but I have it load to the home screen still since that's what I use the vast majority of the time).

I also downloaded the OS from my calculator to my computer and run it in an emulator for kicks.

I use it for both the mundane and more advanced calculations and algebraic equation manipulation I do on a regular basis.


----------



## xul (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.perinatalservicesbc.ca/Expected Date of Confinement Calculator.htm
?


----------



## Wrend (Nov 7, 2011)

Wasn't exactly what I had in mind, but sure, why not?


----------



## samgab (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm awaiting delivery of a Casio FX-9750 GII. I hear it's what all the kids are using these days.
I have to go back and learn again all that stuff you learn in college, algebra, calculus, quadratic equations, etc.


----------



## Coop57 (Nov 7, 2011)

10 fingers and 10 toes.


----------



## trevordurden (Nov 7, 2011)

I use my imagination for graphing. Casio fx-260 solar. 







Go Green!


----------



## Wrend (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, I don't graph stuff on my calculator too often, but I do use the CAS on it regularly.

I use 4 AAA Eneloops in it. I'd like to recharge them with PV solar eventually (mostly for fun, or to have available in an emergency along with HAM radio equipment). Not really a priority though since the electricity used by recharging my batteries is insignificant in comparison to how much electricity me and my wife use on a regular basis for everything else.


----------



## RBR (Nov 8, 2011)

.....


----------



## Wrend (Nov 9, 2011)

My memory isn't good enough for me to be able to do all the calculations I can on a calculator, and using paper would take significantly longer.

Call me lazy and impatient.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 9, 2011)

on my desk a Canon MP49D
on my person an Iphone 4


----------



## Steve K (Nov 9, 2011)

at work, it's the HP-42S.
at home, it's my HP-15.

both are RPN machines, from the days when HP was known for quality <sigh>.

Steve K.


----------



## NotRegulated (Nov 9, 2011)

Cell phone!


----------



## yliu (Nov 9, 2011)

My phone, but I rarely use it.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Nov 9, 2011)

NotRegulated said:


> Cell phone!



+1


----------



## scott011422 (Nov 9, 2011)

I use a TI-86 on my desk and both toolboxes. Have the TI-86 emulator on all my computers and tablets. Then of course the smartphone.


----------



## Illum (Nov 9, 2011)

Ti-84 at work, Ti-83 at home, Casio fx-270W Plus on the go


----------



## Soerlys (Nov 9, 2011)

Right now it is an HP 30S.

But I have three HP 15C's that I will use when I get out of school.


----------



## Wrend (Nov 9, 2011)

My cellphone's calculator isn't good enough to cover all me needs.

I'm thinking about upgrading to a "smarter" Epic 4G (I like the qwerty keyboard with separate numbers) soon and getting SpaceTime for it once it becomes available to Android users. We'll see. For now my TI-89 does the job, and it stays charged a whole lot longer than any cellphone I know of does. I also kind of like the classic look and feel of it and its ease of use. (I'm a fan of real buttons, though touch screens are nice to use like a computer's mouse.)


----------



## tbenedict (Nov 9, 2011)

Cell phone....this Android has good note/task apps too.

Being an accountant, I leave the big 10 key at work...


----------



## nightshade (Nov 9, 2011)

Go ahead and giggle  Casio 506 watch:







I have a smartphone, laptop and electrical conversion calculator at work. But, I still wear this one. Very water resistant and cheap.
I spend too much time at work in really confined, grimey spots. In those cases, I don't wear any watch or phone, etc.
These are pretty good watches for the price and utility.


----------



## ganymede (Nov 9, 2011)

Casio fx-570s and 991s (since 1993).


----------



## Wrend (Nov 9, 2011)

nightshade said:


> ...





Now that's some classy stuff.

I'm guilty of getting a Timex pager/e-mail watch several years ago. I might have also had a calculator watch for a short time many years ago. If not, I'm pretty sure I at least wanted one for a while. That would have been something like 25 years ago.


----------



## nightshade (Nov 9, 2011)

I completely understand the "stigma" surrounding the old, geeky calc watc. Really dated(bad pun intended).  I have recently restarted a small collection of calculators and slide rules. One of my still functioning favorites is a early 70's Commodore with red leds .


----------



## flatline (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought an HP 48 G off Ebay a couple of years ago to replace the HP 48 GX that I bought in '93 when it finally died.

When this calculator dies, I will desperately search for another RPN calculator to replace it.

The thought of using a non-RPN calculator makes me feel sick :sick2:

--flatline


----------



## Wrend (Nov 9, 2011)

RPN seems kind of goofy to me. I guess you get used to it.

:shrug:


----------



## flatline (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrend said:


> RPN seems kind of goofy to me. I guess you get used to it.
> 
> :shrug:



Imagine being able to do serious computation without needing
(a) to use parentheses inside your expressions
(b) to constantly assign intermediate results to variables or write them to scratch paper for later use
(c) to "clear error" because you mis-typed a number and risk your whole computation being lost.

There are other, more subtle advantages, but for regular calculator use, I think those are the top three.

It takes all of 10 minutes of experimentation to get used to RPN, I don't know why it isn't more common.

--flatline


----------



## Wrend (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard of some of its advantages. It's kind of like you do the calculation in different layers. It would be difficult for me to keep track of which layer I was on, at least until I got used to it.

I just enter in a whole equation on my calculator and it returns the most simplified result, or solves for any/every variable. I do have to use parenthesis and whatnot though.


----------



## Henry50 (Nov 10, 2011)

EDC calculator? the one in my head.

The one in my desk, the same one since highschool. Casio fx


----------



## RBR (Nov 11, 2011)

.....


----------



## Wrend (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow. That is definitely pretty cool; even more so since they were passed down in your family.

Thanks for sharing. 

I wish I had my grandparents' old mechanical typewriter. I would go over to their place to use it when I was in elementary school. It was old then, but worked perfectly, so long as you didn't hit more than one letter at once, causing the strikers/hammers (or whatever they're called) to hit each other. Don't know what ended up happening to it.


----------



## nightshade (Nov 13, 2011)

RBR,

Those Addiators are in wonderful shape! Every example I have seen , in person, has been non-functional. Those and the Curta mechanical calculators are works of art, imo.


----------



## ericjohn (Oct 16, 2012)

TI Math Explorer (90's version.) I used to use a TI-89, but I sold it. Could kick myself for doing so. On the Explorer, I like its ability to do Fraction to Decimal conversions and Exponents...I don't really use a lot of Mathematics in my daily life, except for DIY projects, which it is very useful. I always had scientific calculators around me growing up, as my mom is a Geometry teacher. She would always bring home ones that students gave up or to help her grade papers.

A few months ago, I saw a calculator at the Dollar General for $5. It was a knock off of the TI-30XIIS (90's version), and had the same keypad layout and firmware. Couldn't pass up that deal.

As for the TI-89, I used it almost as a PDA. I was also trying to create a program for generate pressure/temperature charts for any given type of refrigerant. The science department at my high school used all sorts of accessories for their TI graphing calculators, such as thermometers and other types of instruments. Now 6 years out of there and all students and faculty use iPads for everything.


----------



## Wrend (Oct 29, 2012)

I picked up a Nexus 7 tablet a few months ago, but haven't found any advanced calculator apps that I like for it well enough to use. I still use the TI-89 more or less daily.

If you're looking for one, I think you can still find the Titanium models new pretty easily. Same capabilities (plus a couple minor functions) as the older models. I prefer the classic retro look of the older versions though. There's also the Voyage 200, which is essentially the TI-89 Titanium with a qwerty keyboard and larger screen. I've thought about picking one of these up for the better viewable graph resolution.

Someday I hope to program my Arduino (open-source microcontroller board) to interface with my TI-89 and use various components for data gathering. I could do that with my Nexus 7 too (that would actually likely be easier to do), but then I wouldn't have the same variable manipulation capabilities built in.


----------



## mgscheue (Oct 29, 2012)

HP-15c LE. I much prefer RPN to algebraic-entry calculators and the 15C is such an elegant machine. It's especially great for calculations with complex numbers. 

I also have some vintage HPs--42s, a couple of 41CVs, etc., but tend to use them less for daily use because of their age. They work great, though. And I have an HP-30b repurposed as a scientific calculator, the WP-34s, which is incredibly fast and powerful.


----------



## Wrend (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, nice looking re-release of an 80's classic, for sure. Seems they made it a lot faster with more modern internal components. Not really a fan of RPN myself, but I understand the appeal.


----------



## mgscheue (Oct 30, 2012)

It was great that HP did that. Original 15Cs, especially ones in very good condition, go for some pretty big money so it's nice to be able to get one that I'm not afraid to use. And like you say the new one is much faster. I also have a 15C emulator on my iPhone that works very nicely but I prefer the feel of a real one. 

There are some people in Switzerland who make a credit card size clone of the 15C (along with the 10C, 11C, and 12C, too) and it's pretty nice.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 16, 2013)

Used the HP-48SX in college, but now have a great freeware program call Free 42 by Thomas Okken ( http://thomasokken.com/free42/)
This is a HP-42S simulator that runs on pretty much everything! I really like RPN calculation and this has a skin identical to the HP-42S, so I have it on my Iphone, Ipod Touch, and all my PCs. It even runs on Android.

BTW, if anyone has a real HP-42S for sale, send me a line, I've got a bit of a collection going...


----------



## nightshade (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link FlashGordon, added to my PC and Roid. And good to see you around as well.


----------



## Ralf (Apr 2, 2013)

+1 for the wp34s. Incredible Project. I searched for an replacement to save my hp48sx from daily use. I finished the wp34s over easter and I am really happy with it.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/wp34s/

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## Phil828 (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought an HP-41 after I got out of engineering school. Too bad they didn't come out before then. That was my EDC until last year when I discovered the HP41 app for the iPhone. Since I have my phone with me most of the time I have a very capable calculator with me. My real HP-41 is still working fine.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 3, 2013)

Either an HP11C or my HP 48GX...whichever is handy...

Also have the 48GX app on my android tablet and it works great as well...


----------



## Brightholzer (Apr 5, 2013)

I’ve been rocking these Calcs for about 25years. Casio fx-4500p and the OEM Radio Shack clone.
I have other more modern ones, TI-89, HP, these are still my favorites.

Nerd Porn and a flashlight to make it proper.


----------



## Wrend (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice DX8 and hexcopter in the background there too. I've thought about doing something with Arduino and GPS to make a surveillance bot of some sort for fun. More of a Futaba guy myself, but I do use DSM2 for some of the BNF stuff (TX powered by Eneloops, of course), but I digress...

Oh, if anyone was interested, there is a TI-89 emulator for Android too on the Play Store (both free and pay versions). Doesn't come with the ROM though, but those aren't too difficult to come by. I think you can actually just download them from the TI site, perhaps only technically legally if you own the actual calculator, but I'm not sure.


----------

